# The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause CAR SHOW ∙



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*MAGIC 92.5* presents Xavier The X-Man's for details & to enter your CAR</span>.​


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Here are some pics from last years show! 

I've been doing this for 5 years and the first year we were able to find a Bone Marrow Match.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 23 2007, 10:43 AM~8161205
> *
> *


You know the Big M will be there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 23 2007, 10:54 AM~8161246
> *You know the Big M will be there
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image will support :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: well be there,,


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 24 2007, 05:32 PM~8167949
> *
> *


How many car 1 or 2 Bird  :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 25 2007, 04:44 PM~8173992
> *How many car 1 or 2 Bird  :0
> *


????? We could put a friendly wager down against another club if you want. ???? My good buddies club!!!!! And the most members to give blood!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be there. MANDILON.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 25 2007, 06:24 PM~8174734
> *?????    We could put a friendly wager down against another club if you want.  ????  My good buddies club!!!!!  And the most members to give blood!!!!!
> *



:0 People are talking already! Sounds like a challenge to me!!! Is the BIG M taking this one AGAIN! Or is a certain Groupe gonna nose up or maybe even an Amigo might step up. Hey, it could be a Nu Wave of folks stopping by to support the kids this time around and the car club might be even from South Cali! I hear a Crowd is coming for sure! 

Most members = Most blood donations


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: Big "M" Will Be In The House uffin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man my work schedule is crazy but ill do my best to support. Nice to see you at the Majestics picnic BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 27 2007, 08:35 PM~8191326
> *X man my work schedule is crazy but ill do my best to support. Nice to see you at the Majestics picnic BTW  :thumbsup:
> *



Good to see you my friend. I would love to see you and your friends out there!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 25 2007, 05:24 PM~8174734
> *?????    We could put a friendly wager down against another club if you want.  ????  My good buddies club!!!!!  And the most members to give blood!!!!!
> *


HEY IS BIRD ACTUALLY GOING TO HAVE A CAR FOR THIS YEARS EVENT OR IS HE
JUST WOLFFING AGAIN OR HE MIGHT JUST SAY HE HAS SOMETHING TO DO AGAIN :biggrin: ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 28 2007, 07:14 PM~8197670
> *HEY IS BIRD ACTUALLY GOING TO HAVE A CAR FOR THIS YEARS EVENT OR IS HE
> JUST WOLFFING AGAIN OR HE MIGHT JUST SAY HE HAS SOMETHING TO DO AGAIN :biggrin: ?
> *


I got a car!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 25 2007, 11:27 AM~8171780
> *Nu Image will support  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS for the SUPPORT Nu Image! 

Make sure your club pre-registers! :thumbsup: 

Let's see that City, Majestics, Nu Image......


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

<span style='font-family:Times'>)


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

GOT TO LOVE THE LOW RIDER LIFESTYLE


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

JAIME WILL ALSO BE OUT THEIR :twak:  :twak:  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

THE FAMILIA ARELLANO ARE READY TO DONATE BLOOD


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*It's for Kids with Cancer! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Jun 29 2007, 02:14 PM~8203567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: What's up Javier guess who!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8209494
> *:biggrin: What's up Javier guess who!
> *



Mr Rodgers???


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

What's up Javier guess who!


???











*MAGIC 92.5* presents Xavier The X-Man's PRE REGISTRATION ONLY!!! SO HURRY!!!!</span>

Part of the proceeds will benefit the *"Friends of Scott Foundation - Friends to Children with Cancer"* a great organization that provides support and advocacy to Children and families suffering from the effects of cancer.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8209494
> *:biggrin: What's up Javier guess who!
> *



The Border patrol??????


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 1 2007, 09:40 AM~8212577
> *The Border patrol??????
> *



Johnny Drama??????






42 cars registered online over the weekend! :cheesy: 

Thanks to all that have registered thus far.  

Register TODAY!

http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 2 2007, 01:12 PM~8218931
> *Johnny Drama??????
> 42 cars registered online over the weekend!  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


No it's Johnny Chingas


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8212577
> *The Border patrol??????
> *


A Big Bird just because you are a member of the Minute Men you aint got to bring the migra in to this :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 2 2007, 05:23 PM~8220998
> *A Big Bird just because you are a member of the Minute Men you aint got to bring the migra in to this :biggrin:
> *



Ok! Who are you? And are you DOWN to support KIDS with Cancer?

59 cars so far......... GROUPE where are YOU?????????? Straight Clownin? Unique LADIES???? 

A special shout out to the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OF SAN DIEGO COUNCIL! I would love for you folks to support this year and represent!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 3 2007, 06:09 PM~8229040
> *Ok!  Who are you?  And are you DOWN to support  KIDS with Cancer?
> It's me and you know I am down so don't ask!
> 59 cars so far......... GROUPE where are YOU??????????  Straight Clownin?  Unique LADIES????
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 3 2007, 04:09 PM~8229040
> *
> 
> A special shout out to the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OF SAN DIEGO !  I would love for you folks to support this year and represent!
> *



Sorry X no Council


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jul 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8240847
> *Sorry X no Council
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jul 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8240847
> *Sorry X no Council
> *



OPPS! My bad! Can I join it? I hope you all participate!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks good X-man , good things going on down south. Wild 94.9's lost 

Holding things down here in the bay area. 

Peace


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PepsiMan_@Jul 6 2007, 07:28 PM~8251315
> *Looks good X-man , good things going on down south. Wild 94.9's lost
> 
> Holding things down here in the bay area.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PepsiMan_@Jul 6 2007, 07:28 PM~8251315
> *Looks good X-man , good things going on down south. Wild 94.9's lost
> 
> Holding things down here in the bay area.
> ...



COME DOWN!! You can sell all the oldies CDs you want!!!!! :biggrin: 

I'm going to do my Sunday Morning Menudo up there soon. :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

WHAT'S UP JAVIER HOW'S THE CAR LOOKING???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 13 2007, 11:37 AM~8301899
> *WHAT'S UP JAVIER HOW'S THE CAR LOOKING???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Looking good! I called ya today but no answer! I'll be there tomorrow morning!

By the way your club has yet to register????? 

Sample of the t-shirts for participants!!! TROPHIES look even BETTER! I know wrong date but it will change!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 14 2007, 04:16 PM~8308834
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jul 14 2007, 09:39 PM~8310343
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2007, 04:23 PM~8303959
> *Looking good!  I called ya today but no answer!  I'll be there tomorrow morning!
> 
> By the way your club has yet to register?????
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 16 2007, 06:17 PM~8322171
> *:biggrin:
> *












*70 cars registerd!!!!* Where is GROUPE or Crowd??? Big M is in the house!!!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 29 2007, 05:11 PM~8204670
> *It's for Kids with Cancer!
> *


I didn't get one.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 17 2007, 01:48 PM~8328914
> *I didn't get one.
> *




You need a car!!! :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks to City & Majestics for registering for the show.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE JAVIER COUNT ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!! 90 cars so far...

http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html

By the way the Lil ROB "Groupe San Diego" song is on my website. I'm getting a ton of hits!!! :biggrin: Majestics don't even have a rap song. :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8332249
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Yea but we know how to spell your name. Its Xavier The X man. Not Javier*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2007, 08:50 PM~8333334
> *:thumbsup:  HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!!  90 cars so far...
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2007, 09:50 PM~8333334
> *:thumbsup:  HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!!  90 cars so far...
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html
> ...


Who is Gourpe???? Oh you meen Groupe. You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2007, 08:50 PM~8333334
> *:thumbsup:  HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!!  90 cars so far...
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html
> ...


check out my space page we have a few rap songs,,,,,,,, :uh: mr adelita


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 09:18 PM~8333606
> *Who is Gourpe????        Oh you meen Groupe.      You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend
> *


he spells like he spokes :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 17 2007, 10:40 PM~8333822
> *check out my space page  we have a few rap songs,,,,,,,, :uh: mr adelita
> *


Yea we do have a song


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 09:44 PM~8333844
> *Yea we do have a song
> *


3 buddy


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 17 2007, 10:48 PM~8333880
> *3 buddy
> *


Oh' Sorry about that Godfather of the Big M


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be back sometime in Oct or Nov..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 10:00 PM~8333973
> *Oh'    Sorry about that Godfather of the Big M
> *


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c9-76501e1f8534

:uh: 

NO PROBLEM GRANDFATHER


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 12 2007, 02:35 PM~8293940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X- MAN is that a set up I see in your car??????? Did you lift your car???????? It look good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 10:18 PM~8333606
> *Who is Gourpe????        Oh you meen Groupe.      You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 17 2007, 10:41 PM~8333827
> *he spells like he spokes :cheesy:
> *



you mean "talks"? :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Jul 17 2007, 09:50 PM) 
HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!! 90 cars so far...

http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html

By the way the Lil ROB "Gourpe San Diego" song is on my website. I'm getting a ton of hits!!! Majestics don't even have a rap song. 


Who is Gourpe???? Oh you meen Groupe. You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend 




> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 10:18 PM~8333606
> *Who is Gourpe????        Oh you meen Groupe.      You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend
> *


Yeah! You could have been hanging with us but you were too busy driving around Maria or lending her your Escalade!!!! Super Mandilon BIRD!! You're sooo whipped!!!!</span></span>


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2007, 03:30 PM~8339006
> *you mean "talks"?    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8339006
> *you mean "talks"?    :biggrin:
> *


i was being sarcastic cause you cant spell


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2007, 05:12 PM~8339789
> *QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Jul 17 2007, 09:50 PM)
> HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!!  90 cars so far...
> 
> ...


I was in Pomona


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 18 2007, 10:21 PM~8342081
> *I was in Pomona
> *



*Is that what you call Maria now? "Pomona". :roflmao: *


*100 cars registered! Thanks to NU WAVE cc for being apart of the show. 15 cars strong! 

I hope as many of you get on the National Bone Marrow Registry. Bird said he'll treat at Ruth Chris steak house for the club with the most members donating blood and getting on the marrow list. :0 Majestics has won it every year! *  










*I wonder if my friend who let me have his Daytons will be apart of this?*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8335954
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...c9-76501e1f8534
> 
> :uh:
> ...


CAN'T BE GRANDFATHER IF HE STILL A VIRGIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 11:18 PM~8333606
> *Who is Gourpe????        Oh you meen Groupe.      You hung out with Jose too much this past weekend
> *


who's magicstix car club :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2007, 06:12 PM~8339789
> *QUOTE(xavierthexman @ Jul 17 2007, 09:50 PM)
> HURRY AND REGISTER GROUPE SD!!  90 cars so far...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 17 2007, 11:44 PM~8333844
> *Yea we do have a song
> *


 I DON'T HEAR NO REQUEST, HE WANTS RADIO PLAY MUSIC!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll be there! Just pre reg'd


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:21 AM~8342955
> *who's magicstix car club :biggrin:
> *


He spelled it right, Dont Hate buddy!!!! Participate for once


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:24 AM~8342964
> *DAM THEY SEEN YOU FOOL YOUR COUGTH, SORRY EVERYBODY KNOWS
> *


Since you work for the National school district, see if they can help you out with your spellin. Its spelled COUGHT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 20 2007, 12:51 AM~8351458
> *I'll be there! Just pre reg'd
> *



Thanks David! We have Agua Dulce Performing and Lil Rob is coming by to support. Looking for Brenton Wood to come by too. :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2007, 07:18 AM~8351946
> *Since you work for the National school district,  see if they can help you out with your spellin.    Its spelled  COUGHT
> *


I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP WITH 1 OF THE MOM'S AT SCHOOL'S THERE SHOULD BE 1 THAT TAKE'S ONE 4 THE HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2007, 07:18 AM~8351946
> *Since you work for the National school district,  see if they can help you out with your spellin.    Its spelled  COUGHT
> *


HEY PENDEJO WE BOTH SPELLED IT WRONG SO I THINK YOU SHOULD CHECK THE CORRECT SPELLING BEFORE YOU CORRECT ME!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE'S YOUR PICTURE!!!


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i'll be there but can we show our lowrider bikes and how do we pre register?
i really need to know


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:30 AM~8342971
> *I DON'T HEAR NO REQUEST, HE WANTS RADIO PLAY MUSIC!!!!
> *


Its good enough for the radio, You just get those bunk beat up knock offs replaced that you tried to give him!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8329260
> *You need a car!!!  :0
> *


I have one. Remember.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 22 2007, 11:44 PM~8368569
> *I have one. Remember.
> *


Take it out there FOOL! I'd love to see that glass house posted up at the show with those OG TRU Rays at the show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 24 2007, 05:04 PM~8382001
> *:biggrin:
> *



150 Cars, Motorcycles and Lowrider BIKES!!! :biggrin: 

REGISTERED!!!  

Thanks to all that have registered so far!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THE CROWD is in!!!!! :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

ANYBODY CALL A TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

HOW ABOUT THIS 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 25 2007, 10:09 PM~8393182
> *ANYBODY CALL A TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Xavier did!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bird, The most hate

:uh:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

HERES A PICTURE OF XAVIER







WHEN HE GOT HIS 1st HOLLIWOOD GIG!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: 
What up Cholo.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 25 2007, 10:14 PM~8393227
> *HERES A PICTURE OF XAVIER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 26 2007, 11:41 AM~8396739
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> What up Cholo.
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

I'm blessed!

AMIGOS C.C. IS IN NOW!!!!!  Waitng for Groupe to jump into this event & register. [/b]

Trying to get JOE from J & V and the crew to come out with there rides. Maybe you can get Bobby & Carl from TRIBAL out with their cars too. Tell them to register!!!! :0 

150 cars and still growing.....This is a great event for KIDS WITH CANCER!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8399693
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm blessed!
> ...


No one from Groupe has registered yet!!!!! Someone from Santa Barbara has registered and you guys couldnt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2007, 07:46 PM~8400975
> *No one from Groupe has registered yet!!!!!  Someone from Santa Barbara has registered and you guys couldnt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8399693
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm blessed!
> ...


E mail me the flyer and I'll forward it to Carl.


----------



## SANDIEGOPADRES#1 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 26 2007, 06:46 PM~8400975
> *No one from Groupe has registered yet!!!!!  Someone from Santa Barbara has registered and you guys couldnt
> *


THE PARTY DON'T START TILL WE GET THERE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

I found a set for your car X.......... J/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 12:12 AM~8411581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you ever wana sell them hit me up


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 01:12 AM~8411581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bbhcrew (Jul 29, 2007)

BRENTON WOOD & LIL' ROB IN OTAY RANCH AUg.11th
APPEARANCES!!! AGUA DULCE & RISING STAR BAND ARE PERFORMING WOOOHOO!

<center>

















</p><font size=3>
<p align=center>MAGIC 92.5 presents *Xavier The X-Man's 5th Annual Cruise for the Cause Blood & Bone Marrow Drive Car Show *on *Saturday, August 11th* at *Otay Ranch Town Center *from *10a to 3p*.
<p align=center>This annual event features a free car show and showcases over 150 of the hottest the Lowriders, Hot Rods, Trucks, Motorcycles in San Diego. This year’s event proceeds will benefit the "*Friends of Scott Foundation *- Friends to Children with Cancer" a local organization that provides support and advocacy to children and families suffering from the effects of cancer.
<p align=center>In addition to the free car show, there will be entertainment and activities for the entire family, including scheduled appearances from *Legendary R&B *artist "*Brenton Wood*" and *Local Hip Hop *artist "*Lil' Rob*", scheduled performances by *Agua Dulce *and *Rising Star Band*, face painting by *Twinkles the Clown*, bounce houses provided by *So Cal Bounce *and so much more. 
<p align=center>Complete details are online at </font><font color=#0000ff size=3>[url]www.MAGIC925.com</font>[/url]</p>

SKYLINE "Block Party 2" BBH/NEW era Video Daddy yankee Video..


BLOCK PARTY 2
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="750" width="825" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-K2gXfb1D0&autoplay=0">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-K2gXfb1D0&autoplay=0" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>

BLOCK PARTY 1 w/ TRACK
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="750" width="825" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/hjNK6DpKpEk">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hjNK6DpKpEk" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>










BACK ON CHULA STREETS
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="650" width="725" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/9TtgYkmygjs">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9TtgYkmygjs" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>


Streets of SD ... 
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="650" width="725" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/kihBhtZc6tA">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kihBhtZc6tA" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>

JimRocks Birthday pt.1 - valley center Beer Pong + Eastlake - team impact diss w/ BIG chris 
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="650" width="725" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/npBQe1jt9Yc">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/npBQe1jt9Yc" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
</object>


----------



## bbhcrew (Jul 29, 2007)

BRENTON WOOD & LIL' ROB IN OTAY RANCH AUg.11th APPEARANCES!!! AGUA DULCE & RISING STAR BAND ARE PERFORMING WOOOHOO


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2007, 04:38 PM~8390295
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 30 2007, 04:07 PM~8429155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Is Carl bringing his car?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i'll be there


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2007, 04:50 PM~8429612
> *Is Carl bringing his car?
> *


He said he's sorry but he wont be back in town until the end of August. He wont be able to make it.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 31 2007, 11:26 AM~8436746
> *He said he's sorry but he wont be back in town until the end of August. He wont be able to make it.
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WHATS UP XMAN? YOU KNOW ME (REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB) AND JOHNNY WILL BE THERE BRINGING OUT THE 65 CADDY AND 93 BIG BODY. ALREADY PRE REG. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8446375
> *WHATS UP XMAN? YOU KNOW ME (REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB) AND JOHNNY WILL BE THERE BRINGING OUT THE 65 CADDY AND 93 BIG BODY. ALREADY PRE REG.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8446375
> *WHATS UP XMAN? YOU KNOW ME (REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB) AND JOHNNY WILL BE THERE BRINGING OUT THE 65 CADDY AND 93 BIG BODY. ALREADY PRE REG.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



 

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!! 

You don't even know how THANKFUL I am for all you Lowriders being apart of this event. You have always backed me up from day one in the Bay Area and down here in Southern Cali. Where ever I'm heard the Lowriders come to support my little car shows and get togethers that in the bigger picture support all of us ie Blood Drive, Bone Marrow Drive, Sunday Menudo the list goes on and on with events that benefit the communities that never get any love or attention. Every event I do without a moments notice you are there to support and in return I back you up just the same. Thanks again for all the POSITIVE things you do for US and the community. Keep riding......


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Well said X man


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 1 2007, 05:02 PM~8449022
> *
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!
> ...


Its ALL LOVE!!! XMan!! Keep doing your thing you know we will be there!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 2 2007, 01:14 PM~8457108
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2007, 02:53 PM~8458387
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Please keep the PEACE in this thread. NO Hating. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2007, 04:45 PM~8458756
> *Please keep the PEACE in this thread.  NO Hating.  Thanks for stopping by.
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

These are the kids we will be helping. They ALL have Cancer.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2007, 06:48 PM~8459570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



week and day away!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE X-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

see you there


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT for Big Rich!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

THANKS XAVIER WE REGISTERED ALREADY SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GROUPE 4 LIFE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8494005
> *THANKS XAVIER WE REGISTERED ALREADY SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GROUPE 4 LIFE
> *


Your still not allowed to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

4 DAYS LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 7 2007, 01:59 PM~8495764
> *Your still not allowed to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8494005
> *THANKS XAVIER WE REGISTERED ALREADY SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GROUPE 4 LIFE
> *



Thanks to GROUPE C.C. for registering their cars for this wonderful event that will save lives. Thanks guys it really means a lot and I appreciate it.


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

3 DAYS TO GO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH_CALI84 (Sep 22, 2006)

SOUTH CALI IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH_CALI84_@Aug 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8506860
> *<span style='color:blue'>Thanks SOUTH CALI!!!!
> 
> Now what club is going to WIN the most members donating blood & getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry??????? :0
> ...


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

2 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*You don't even know how THANKFUL I am for all you Lowriders being apart of this event. You have always backed me up from day one in the Bay Area and down here in Southern Cali. Where ever I'm heard the Lowriders come to support my little car shows and get togethers that in the bigger picture support all of us ie Blood Drive, Bone Marrow Drive, Sunday Menudo the list goes on and on with events that benefit the communities that never get any love or attention. Every event I do without a moments notice you are there to support and in return I back you up just the same. Thanks again for all the POSITIVE things you do for US and the community. Keep riding...... 

These KIDS thank you as well, they all have Cancer.*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2007, 12:46 PM~8512906
> *Thanks SOUTH CALI!!!!
> Majestics has won it more than once and so has Crowd.
> *


YEAH MAJESTICS BLOOD AND BONE MARROW IS NO GOOD THATS WHY THEY REGISTER EVERY YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8515553
> *YEAH MAJESTICS BLOOD AND BONE MARROW IS NO GOOD THATS WHY THEY REGISTER EVERY YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Lets see what Groupe has in store????? I know they are busting out 10 cars but will they go in the blood mobile?????


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 9 2007, 11:09 PM~8518665
> *Lets see what Groupe has in store?????      I know they are busting out 10 cars but will they go in the blood mobile?????
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

1 dia mas


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2007, 12:09 AM~8518665
> * but will they go in the blood mobile?????
> *


GROUPE HAS NO PROBLEM GIVING BLOOD  
BUT UNLIKE MAJESTICS SD WE ARE NOT USE TO HAVING NEEDLES IN OUR ARMS :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*300 HUNDRED RIDES!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 10 2007, 12:09 AM~8518665
> *Lets see what Groupe has in store?????      I know they are busting out 10 cars but will they go in the blood mobile?????
> *




















BIRD I FOUND YOUR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8523455
> *GROUPE HAS NO PROBLEM  GIVING BLOOD
> BUT UNLIKE MAJESTICS SD WE ARE NOT USE TO HAVING NEEDLES IN OUR ARMS :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8523806
> *300 HUNDRED RIDES!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I'll see ya at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

We Ready


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY PICTURES??


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i got a whole bunch give me a day and ill post them up


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Aug 11 2007, 06:03 PM~8530829
> *i got a whole bunch give me a day and ill post them up
> *


Congradulations to Xavier on a very successfull event, but most of all Congrats to the entire Lowrider community, family , all of us for the support. Just to remind everyone the magnitude of this years event. Last year and the the past for the matter he had maybe 60 -80 entries. This year he had 280 entries and was very over whelming.


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

id have to say the same thing,it was a fun day and it was for a good cause, congrats on the turn out..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8531200
> *Congradulations to Xavier on a very successfull event,  but most of all Congrats to the entire Lowrider community,  family ,  all of us for the support.    Just to remind everyone the magnitude of this years event.    Last year and the the past for the matter he had maybe 60 -80 entries.  This year he had 280 entries and was very over whelming.
> *


The blood mobile people were overwhelm too it tooks us almost two hrs for the whole giving blood process :uh: :uh:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

any pics from the blood drive?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Sure had some GREAT news coverage to Xavier.......channels FOX and KUSI news in both the early AM and afternoon.

Although me and my pony couldn't be there in body, our spirit was instead posted up in the passenger seat with our LIL friend HOT WHEELS from STRICTLY FAMILY CC, after detailing his lowrider in front of my house yesterday morning at 6 AM sharp !!!!!

Over 230+ entries this year...........uh-ooooohhhhh..........better keep an EYE on him BIRD as future competion !!!!!!!!!


XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrat's javier, on another great event


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Aug 12 2007, 07:29 AM~8533718
> *
> Sure had some GREAT news coverage to Xavier.......channels FOX and KUSI news in both the early AM and afternoon.
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Aug 12 2007, 07:29 AM~8533718
> *
> Sure had some GREAT news coverage to Xavier.......channels FOX and KUSI news in both the early AM and afternoon.
> 
> ...


I didnt see you there MS. I got to meet Hot Wheels though so that was cool. I might have passed you by though being I was busy and overwhelmed, I appologize if that was the case!!


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

WHAT'S UP X-MAN HERES A FEW PICS I TOOK GREAT TURN OUT, HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

A X-MAN WUT UP THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW THANKS FOR THE INVITE. I KNOW I STILL GOT TO TAKE CARE OF THE OTHER SORRY.


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats on a great show Xav. I only wish that some had taken pics of all the cars waiting to come in. I heard the line was down Eastlake Pkwy and around down Olympic Pkwy. Agua Dulce put on a great show. It was awsome to see everyone having a good time, and it was aal for a good cause. Can't wait itl next year!I'll post the pics I took later. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i didn't have a chance to download my pics today.
but i'll be posting a bunch in the next day or two...........peace!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

man... ilove this 67 right here. last time i saw this was at CHICANO PARK car show.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

does this 67 belong to a lady from GUAM?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

LOTS OF LOVE FOR 67 IMPALAS AND CAPRICES. LOOKING GOOD!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

What a great event this past Saturday. Thank you to everyone that showed up to support it. Close to 300 hundred entries AND we had just as many people donate blood and get on the national bone marrow registry, not to mention over three times that in attendance. Thanks for being there for me and all the kids with cancer. Bottom line, we moved mountains and gave children with cancer "HOPE". THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU THANK YOU. 

I started this 5 years ago with <span style=\'color:blue\'>my good friends in the Lowrider community with about 30 cars and now have reached upwards of 300 cars. Thanks again to the Lowrider community, Hot Rod community, the Bike clubs, Motorcycle riders, SUV/Truck Clubs, New custom tricked-out vehicles, and individual car enthusiasts. I was able to draw from ALL car lovers and again I appreciate you showing your vehicles at the show. It was because of YOU we were able to draw such a large amount people to The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause and raise money & awareness. 

Please pass the word that next year I'm looking at a goal of 1000 people to donate blood and another 2000 to get registered on the national bone marrow registry. OH! Also 500 registered vehicles and 10,000 spectators. : ) Big goal, I know but I have big dreams of saving children's lives. 

SPECIAL THANKS to the volunteers BIRD, Mike D, & "Pelon") from San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show & Concert for helping with load in and judging the event. I know it was overwhelming but you guys did it with class....by the way I'm hosting the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show & Concert Sept 2nd Labor Day weekend at the BIG SD convention center. Please join me for the largest indoor car show on the west coast, if you never had your car in an indoor show under the lights, here is a 5 Star event that you can be apart of. Click the link for more details on my webpage <a href=\'http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php</a>

CARROT!!! Thanks for your help, I needed you there and you came through AGAIN!!!!!!  

Please email me back with feedback on how we can make this bigger and better. Again, thanks for the LOVE!!!

God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man</span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

CARROT!!! Thanks for your help, I needed you there and you came through AGAIN!!!!!!  


Ya sabes. ANYTIME :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

GREAT JOB LOCO YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF I'M SURE THE KIDS LOVED IT, GRACIAS ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

GREAT JOB HOMIE HAD A GREAT TIME. THANKS HERE SOME PICS OF CRUZ FOR THE CAUSE. START OFF WITH MY CAR OF COURSE. LOL


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks to xman


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here goes some of mine.............................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll post more later,enjoy................


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2007, 10:48 AM~8542195
> *What a great event this past Saturday.  Thank you to everyone that showed up to support it.  Close to 300 hundred entries AND we had just as many people donate blood and get on the national bone marrow registry, not to mention over three times that in attendance.  Thanks for being there for me and all the kids with cancer.  Bottom line, we moved mountains and gave children with cancer "HOPE".  THANK YOU THANK THANK YOU THANK YOU.
> 
> I started this 5 years ago with <span style=\'color:blue\'>my good friends in the Lowrider community with about 30 cars and now have reached upwards of 300 cars.  Thanks again to the Lowrider community, Hot Rod community, the Bike clubs, Motorcycle riders,  SUV/Truck Clubs, New custom tricked-out vehicles, and individual car enthusiasts.  I was able to draw from ALL car lovers and again I appreciate you showing your vehicles at the show.  It was because of YOU we were able to draw such a large amount people to The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause and raise money & awareness.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's some more......................


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i have alot to post as soon as my tia gives me the disk with all the pics on it..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

best in show........


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll post more later............


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll fnish posting manana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

IT LOOKED LIKE A NICE SHOW - MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A DRIVE FROM THE BAY TO S.D. FOR THIS ONE NEXT YEAR. BIG SHOUT OUT TO XAVIER FOR HOSTING THIS SHOW!!!!. ONE LOVE - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ok here's the rest..........

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this ones for bird :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

davids67 & xaviers63


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8563869
> *this ones for bird :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, Those are nice Chevy John,
It was cool hanging with you , David, and Oscar. A nice way to wind the day down. Thanks for the pictures!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, nice pics John :thumbsup: Thanks for the shots of my ranfla homie. John, Oscar, Bird, Xavier and me were the last ones to leave the lot. We couldn't let John leave with an ice chest full of cold ones. Big props to Xavier for putting on one of the baddest shows of the summer for San Diego and to Bird and his crew for judging and helping out. Can't wait to do it again next year. SHAAAAAA! uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WHOEVER OWNS THIS 67..... THIS SHIT IS HELLA CLEAN. STOCK, LOW AND CLEAN - JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WHOEVER OWNS THIS 67..... THIS SHIT IS HELLA CLEAN. STOCK, LOW AND CLEAN - JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!!! 
[/quote]

Hey thanks Cool, just trying to roll OG Old Skool.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 15 2007, 10:15 PM~8565596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   

menudo this sunday :thumbsup: 
i'll have my ice chest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 18 2007, 08:34 AM~8582729
> *
> 
> menudo this sunday :thumbsup:
> ...


Here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Just got back from the Bay visiting Mama and the fam!! My moms old school so no computer access. :biggrin: I needed a quick vaca after this successful show. 

BIG SHOUT-OUT TO EVERYONE WHO POSTED PICS!!! I was running around all day so I didn't get to catch any on my camera! 

Thanks again for the pictures. If you don't mind I'd like a copies for my collection of car events. Here is my email address [email protected]. Thanks again!!!!! If you have any questions feel free to hit me up.

TTT

Xavier :cheesy:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

here some pics of the bikes last green bike is mine.i'll post car pics in a few


----------

